# Baked Apple And Sweet Potato Pudding



## Raine (Sep 16, 2004)

Baked Apple And Sweet Potato Pudding

4 large sweet potatoes 
3 medium apples 
1 cup water 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon apple pie spice 
1/2 cup butter -- melted 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
graham cracker crumbs 
Wash; peel sweet potatoes and apples. Cut into slices. Cover bottom of pan with graham cracker crumbs. Layer potatoes and apples in dish. Mix brown sugar with water and pour over each layer. Season each layer with cinnamon, apple pie spice, butter, and flavoring. Spread a few graham cracker crumbs over the top. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Let pudding stand for 4 or 5 minutes, then serve.


----------



## TheOldCook (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your recipe! Sounds wonderful ~ can't wait to give it a try!


----------

